# Hash Oil



## Jiigy (Mar 3, 2011)

Is somebody try to make oil from hash ? I need it for my cancer spreded from testicles to pancreas this is my last hope so I hope it cures like Rick Simpson oil. 
I found some recepie:
Mix grinded hash into coconut oil with ratio (hash:coconut oil) 1:1,5 then then cook at low boil for 30 minutes. 


I'll try with Rick Simpsons oil also but method with Hash I think is more secure.


----------



## Johnny Blaise (Mar 5, 2011)

Rick Simpson's directions are on Youtube at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXGH6mYr3Y

I've followed his directions on my last 2 batches, and they produce good results. It's not hash oil as you described, but it's the one people are getting such good results with.

Also, just because the recipe calls for a pound, that doesn't mean you can't get started with less. Even if you had a couple ounces to process into hash oil, it would last you quite a while since the week 1 does is .01 g and the week 2 dose is .02 g, three times a day. I get the gram measurements from the CaptCannabis series, he's a guy who's been curing people in Colorado with the oil. Rick says use 1/4 a drop to start 3 times a day. I'm still trying to figure out how to properly measure the dosage...


----------

